# Glock 21 (45ACP) for hunting?



## Jethro Bodine

I recently aquired a Glock model 21 and am pleased with how it shoots.  My search has revealed that there is no minimum barrel length in Georgia.  SOOO, I was thinking that it would be fun to try hunting with it sometime.  

I usually hunt in thick stuff and use a 44 Mag Marlin which stops them right there.  I load 200 grain Hornady XTPs with H-110 powder and use a XS Ghost ring sights setup which I love.  I have some XTP bullets for 45 now and figured that the performance would be excellent with them as well although obviously not as powerful as the 44 Mag.

Also I'm looking for an excuse to get a 6" drop in KKM barrel for it.  Has anyone done this?


----------



## trial&error

xtp's are designed to expand and transfer as much energy as possible to the target, ideally not exiting and causing maximum transfer of energy.  I prefer entry and exit holes, more places for blood to flow and easier to track.


----------



## Jethro Bodine

Usually isnt too much tracking down when you shoot them with the 44 Mag.  LOL.  

I'm sure the FMJs would exit fine, the xtps did exit with the 44 mag too.  I never recovered one.


----------



## trial&error

yeah, but 45acp is fat and slow with a much shorter barrel usually.


----------



## fishtail

I wasn't real impressed when I put a 7" barrel on my 1911
but the coolness factor is there.
Ended up gaining a little over 100fps over the 5" barrel. Even at that from what I remember after doing the math I had a little over 500ftlbs at 25 yards.


----------



## Jethro Bodine

Yes, I've read that many pistol type rounds have gained most of their speed after the first few inches of travel.  

I was only even thinking of getting another barrel in the first place because I like hand loading and I have read that the factory glock barrels are not ideal for this because they dont fully support the casing at the back bottom area.  Basically the feed ramp is cut on into the chamber.  So it weakens the casing after being loaded a few times.  So the fix for this is to get an aftermarket barrel apparently and then I saw these 6" barrels...  

I think energy measurements is overrated to some extent.  Energy is mass * Velocity^2.  I think momentum may be a better measurement mass * velocity.  Inertia is based on momentum, not energy and when you compare rounds with an energy type comparison, the small fast ones always win, even though I'm not convinced that is actually true when it comes to taking game.  I'm of the mind that big and slow can do every thing that small and fast can, maybe better in some cases.  switching to 44 mag from 30-06 was an eye opener for me.  Now, this only works within 100 yds, anything beyond that, the 30-06 stomps all over the 44 mag.  If I end up hunting with the 45, the shots will all be at 30 yds or so, I dont see myself as that good of a shot anyways to try a shot at a deer over 30 yds with a handgun.


----------



## DogHunter4Life

ive got a glock 23 .40 cal that i'm going to attempt to shoot one with..of course its going to have to be bow range distance but i think if i can hit him, i'll knock him down..that  .40 cal has some punch to it


----------



## smessler34

"knock him down" just with a hit....highly unlikely unless you hit his neck or backbone. a lung shot will probably not exit and the blood trail may not be good. the balistics show that the energy / velocity is just not favorable for medium to large size game. yes it will put a hole in him and yes i know them guns sound like a little cannon at the range (own a .40 h&k). but stick to that gun for personal protection and fun shooten target gun. do the deer and your pride a favor and go to a larger caliber if you want to harvest big game with a handgun.


----------



## DogHunter4Life

smessler34 said:


> "knock him down" just with a hit....highly unlikely unless you hit his neck or backbone. a lung shot will probably not exit and the blood trail may not be good. the balistics show that the energy / velocity is just not favorable for medium to large size game. yes it will put a hole in him and yes i know them guns sound like a little cannon at the range (own a .40 h&k). but stick to that gun for personal protection and fun shooten target gun. do the deer and your pride a favor and go to a larger caliber if you want to harvest big game with a handgun.



i'll post pictures of the kill when season gets here.. i'm going to kill one with it and believe those hornady critical defense will bring one down.. if its for personal defense and the average man is 180 pounds and the average deer in south georgia is 150---we'll have to see

i'll eat crow if i have to!


----------



## smessler34

good luck and straight shooten to ya brother!!! get em!! careful with "critical defense" amunition. alot of time personal defense ammo is meant to stop a threat...not kill the niehbor sittin in his lazy boy next door to ya .lol so they are design a bit differently when it come to "knock down power " ballistics.


----------



## DogHunter4Life

what would give better chance..a fmj? thanks for the tip


----------



## smessler34

look at 155 grn

Hornady Jacketed Hollow Point Extreme Terminal Performance Pistol Ammunition
muzzle vel-1180 fps @ 479ftlbs
this round retains almost all of its wieght. its a fully jacketed xtp bullet!
i would'nt wanna be shot with one !!!

good luck friend


----------



## DogHunter4Life

will do..thanks again


----------



## trial&error

DogHunter4Life said:


> if its for personal defense and the average man is 180 pounds and the average deer in south georgia is 150---we'll have to see



If your gonna compare a deer to a person, please show me the super human that can jump over 6 ft and run full speed up to 100yds when shot in the chest.


----------



## ATLRoach

Why use 45acp when there are other rounds available that are much better in a glock? I think you would have a better chance buying a 10mm conversion barrel for a $165 and a G20 Mag for $25. That way you know you will kill the animal than thinking that you might. 
Barrel:
http://www.glockmeister.com/G21_21SF-KKM-10MM-6-Match-Grade-Conversion-Barrel/productinfo/G21G2/

Mag:
http://www.glockmeister.com/G20_20SF-GLOCK-Factory-Magazine-15-Round/productinfo/G20MAGHF/


----------



## DogHunter4Life

trial&error said:


> If your gonna compare a deer to a person, please show me the super human that can jump over 6 ft and run full speed up to 100yds when shot in the chest.



superman did it..and also batman... no but forreal.. i know they are not the same in that sense but they are made of the same parts that would even kill superman. .if you can put it in their heart or lung or spine..he's gonna be down for the count.. its going to take a perfect shot no doubt


----------



## ejs1980

I watched a guy kill a nice buck with a 9mm. It can be done but it isn't advised. Yes a 40 will kill a deer. To compare a deer to a parson is not a good comparison. You could shoot the average person in the foot and they'll still be there 10 minutes later whining about how bad it hurts. If you have to compare a deer to a person compare one to one of the guys who got hopped up on pcp and cops unloaded into them and they just keep coming. Stay away from personal protection rounds they are not designed to give exit wounds. Also stay away from fmj's because the leave small entrance and exit wounds. Imagine bow hunting with field points. If I had to use a 40 it would be with 180 grn xtp's or gold dots, or a lighter solid copper hp. I also hope to take a deer or hog with a 40 cal this year. Only it sits in a longer 10mm case and leaves the muzzle around 250 fps faster. Doesn't sound like much but that's about a 25% increase and the g20 can be found for about $30 more than the g23. Good luck and post your results either way.


----------



## ejs1980

Jethro I'm with atlroach get the 10mm conversion barrel. They aren't 100% reliable for self defense but in hunting it really is about the first shot. Some people report feeding and extraction problems with the conversions. There's also a couple of 40/45 conversions that use 45+p brass necked down to 40 that give close to 10mm ballistics but why go through the hassle of necking something down to get close to a factory straight walled pistol round?


----------



## markland

I used a Colt with 7in barrel and red dot scope to shoot 1 deer with a very hot load and did not consider shooting another.  Was using a 200gr XTP coming out about 1100fps and shot the deer at about 15yds right behind the shoulder blade angling down.  Deer only ran about 30yds but no blood at all, just small hole in hide with a drop of blood on it.  Without hearing where the deer fell, would not have known where to look.  Bullet was not a good choice, would be much better off shooting some type of SP or hard cast bullet to get better penetration and a exit hole.


----------



## ASH556

I killed a doe last year with my 1911 and a 185grain Winchester commodity white box hollow point.  Dead in her tracks.  I'd spend my time practicing shooting the pistol instead of worrying about what load to use.  Use a quality expanding load and put the bullet where it needs to go.


----------



## smessler34

or just do the ethical thing and hunt with a handgun caliber made for hunting deer sized game...taking pop shots at deer with your bad guy shooters is just plane careless and really no accomplishment in my eyes or the eyes of true outdoorman. step off the video game gun pedistal and go deer hunting with a deer gun!


----------



## roperdoc

It will work.
Use the hotter +P rounds or 45 super reload data to give yourself the extra margin. Practice alot, pick your shots and only take shots you know you can make.(do that with a rifle ,too)
 I shoot a lot of hogs with my 45 acp . I believe that a round that will stop a 200-250 lb hog will kill a deer. I use mainly hard cast bullets because an xtp will mushroom on the shield of a good boar but goes through most sows. (You'll need the aftermarket barrel to shoot cast bullets). I've shot them with 22's, 41, and 10mm also but I just like my 45.
 Have fun, post pics!


----------



## haskell

When that buck of a lifetime steps out at 125 yards you may wish you had rethought this handgun business.   I used to bowhunt.  Once that 225 lb, 140 or so 10 point walked away 3 years ago, I hung up the bow.   Now, if you are in an area with bow or muzzleloader seasons, go for it.   But if you have a choice, take a rifle and learn to shoot it well.


----------



## ASH556

haskell said:


> When that buck of a lifetime steps out at 125 yards you may wish you had rethought this handgun business.   I used to bowhunt.  Once that 225 lb, 140 or so 10 point walked away 3 years ago, I hung up the bow.   Now, if you are in an area with bow or muzzleloader seasons, go for it.   But if you have a choice, take a rifle and learn to shoot it well.



You do realize this is the "Handgun Hunting" forum, right?


----------



## ASH556

smessler34 said:


> or just do the ethical thing and hunt with a handgun caliber made for hunting deer sized game...taking pop shots at deer with your bad guy shooters is just plane careless and really no accomplishment in my eyes or the eyes of true outdoorman. step off the video game gun pedistal and go deer hunting with a deer gun!



Oh, so sorry but a solid kill shot on a deer doesn't require a freakin' 300 Winchester Magnum.  I don't play video games, but I do practice and compete with a pistol regularly.  No pop shots taken here, I assure you.

Maybe you should step off the pedestal


----------



## haskell

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> You do realize this is the "Handgun Hunting" forum, right?


Absolutely, no offense to anyone.   I enjoy my handguns, and shoot them often.  Just saying.  I hunt hard and see 1-2 really good deer a year.  Last year I saw 46 bucks and took one shot at 85 yards.   If handgun hunting is your thing, fine.   Go for it, and enjoy it.


----------



## DogHunter4Life

im def not a handgun hunter.. i've killed deer with alot of weapons and a handgun is not one of them and i'm going to make it happen this year (or i'm gonna try anyways)... and most of the time since i dont have a scope or a elephant sized hand gun i'm going to have it strapped on my side with my rifle in hand..so if he comes out at 100 yards i'll still get him, but i'm going to try and wait on him to come to the corn at around 20 yards .. 

i'm not a world class hand gun shooter, but i can put them in a pie plate all day long at about 30 yards with factory glock sights..so i'll be fine


----------



## HandgunHTR

smessler34 said:


> or just do the ethical thing and hunt with a handgun caliber made for hunting deer sized game...taking pop shots at deer with your bad guy shooters is just plane careless and really no accomplishment in my eyes or the eyes of true outdoorman. step off the video game gun pedistal and go deer hunting with a deer gun!



Or...

You could go with the real option and learn how to HUNT and not how to shoot.

There is true skill involved in being able to get deer so close to you that you can kill them with your "bad guy shooter".  

I have killed deer with an "old time bad guy shooter" (a 1858 Remington cap and ball revolver) and never once was I "taking a pop shot" and never once was I undergunned.  All were one shot kills.  Not a single shot longer than 15 yards. 

That is hunting.

Sitting in a box blind over a food plot and shooting deer with a .300 Ultrabadsuperwhacker isn't.


----------



## keyfitter

smessler34 said:


> or just do the ethical thing and hunt with a handgun caliber made for hunting deer sized game...taking pop shots at deer with your bad guy shooters is just plane careless and really no accomplishment in my eyes or the eyes of true outdoorman. step off the video game gun pedistal and go deer hunting with a deer gun!




Actually, I don't see anything wrong with shooting a deer with a .45 ACP within a short distance. Stalking and shot
placement is the key to the whole thing.

I generally hunt with a .44 mag because I trust it more on
large hogs and I'm not really fussy about whether I shoot
a deer or a hog. Eithe one goes in the freezer just fine.


----------



## smessler34

HandgunHTR said:


> Or...
> 
> You could go with the real option and learn how to HUNT and not how to shoot.
> 
> There is true skill involved in being able to get deer so close to you that you can kill them with your "bad guy shooter".
> 
> I have killed deer with an "old time bad guy shooter" (a 1858 Remington cap and ball revolver) and never once was I "taking a pop shot" and never once was I undergunned.  All were one shot kills.  Not a single shot longer than 15 yards.
> 
> That is hunting.
> 
> Sitting in a box blind over a food plot and shooting deer with a .300 Ultrabadsuperwhacker isn't.



you can preach your "learn to hunt tactics"til your blue in the face . bottom line is them little autoloader rounds are not ethical . proof is in the puddin ....and the results are . you will loose more than you will win. pop shots and talk...thats all it is...like it or not.


----------



## smessler34

fyi.....i hunted with a fred bear montana long bow last season .took one doe and a three point. hunted 2 days of muzzleloading season with a flintlock...and finished the season out with a ruger super blackhawk 44 mag with iron sites. took two hogs but no deer.
maximum respect to you for harvesting a big game animal with that cap and ball revolver! but a 40 or 45 acp....come on ,kill a man yes, consistantly kill an animal with 20 times the adrenaline and strenth of a human.add in the shear will to live, terain , and endless human error oppertunities ,what are you left with? yep...maby's and probaby's....not good enough for me.jmo


----------



## wrestler

sorry for the hijack... but would a 357 mag stop a charging hog? same question for the 45 acp... cause papa carries the 1911, and i was wondering should i take the 357 ccw or the taurus 91 9mm to stop a p/oed hog


----------



## keyfitter

wrestler said:


> sorry for the hijack... but would a 357 mag stop a charging hog? same question for the 45 acp... cause papa carries the 1911, and i was wondering should i take the 357 ccw or the taurus 91 9mm to stop a p/oed hog




Personally, I trust the 357 mag more than the 45 ACP. Better penetration and 5 or 6 GUARANTEED shots from
a revolver make the 357 mag a better choice IMHO.

The 9mm is not something that I would even care to
take in the woods.


----------



## Jethro Bodine

This thing has certainly taken on a life of its own.  I didnt really get the glock for hunting anyways, I was just wondering if anyone here had done it.  I have plenty of rifles to choose from and enjoy them all.  

That all being said, I'd think a 45 would have more killing power then a bow, but what do I know.  Maybe some folks are shooting their arrows at 800 fps.


----------



## keyfitter

Jethro Bodine said:


> This thing has certainly taken on a life of its own.  I didnt really get the glock for hunting anyways, I was just wondering if anyone here had done it.  I have plenty of rifles to choose from and enjoy them all.
> 
> That all being said, I'd think a 45 would have more killing power then a bow, but what do I know.  Maybe some folks are shooting their arrows at 800 fps.





The biggest reason why I won't hunt with a .45 ACP is that I don't feel that it has enough penetration at distances
over 25 yards on deer.

This video certainly doesn't inspire my confidence to use
a .45 ACP for hogs. It might be an issue of shot placement,
but still, this was sloppy,sloppy, sloppy.

Edit - All videos must be embedded.


----------



## wrestler

thats just cruel ^^^


----------



## nickE10mm

I've taken a couple deer with my 10mm 1911... I used a DT 200gr XTP at around 1150fps.  Worked well both times.  

This year, I'll be taking my new LONGSLIDE 10mm 1911 out with me during season.  That same 200gr XTP is now being handloaded by yours truly and I'm getting around 1300fps from the same 200gr XTP: close to 800 ft/lbs of energy and a nice, heavy, fast bullet.  

I personally think a .45 ACP would be okay at 15 yards or less but wouldn't trust it to penetrate through and through on anything farther.


----------



## ASH556

Sorry, but some of y'all are as bad as the 300 winmag for GA deer crowd.  It's perfectly ethical for me to shoot a razor blade going 280 FPS on the end of a 26.5" shaft weighing 350grains (that fully penetrates easily) up to 40 yds, but you're saying you wouldn't trust a 180 grain bullet moving @ 850 FPS (that's probably slower than a 180 grain HD load would go) beyond 15 yards....gimme a break!

As I said in an earlier post...if y'all would spend half the time learning to shoot a pistol as you do building loads and arguing about how much "knock down power" a certain caliber has, you'd be a lot better off.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> Sorry, but some of y'all are as bad as the 300 winmag for GA deer crowd.  It's perfectly ethical for me to shoot a razor blade going 280 FPS on the end of a 26.5" shaft weighing 350grains (that fully penetrates easily) up to 40 yds, but you're saying you wouldn't trust a 180 grain bullet moving @ 850 FPS (that's probably slower than a 180 grain HD load would go) beyond 15 yards....gimme a break!



While I agree with your overall premise, I have to disagree with your argument.

An arrow kills based on overall wound channel and hemorrhaging, which is why you use a razor sharp broadhead.  
A gun uses the hydraulic shock of the bullet to do the internal damage.  In order to cause hydraulic shock, you need speed and/or diameter.  That is why a slower, fat bullet works as well as a fast, skinny bullet.

If you have a slow bullet (less than 700 fps) that doesn't start or get really fat, it isn't going to cause a lot of shock, and that means that bullet placement is going to be very, very important as the wound channel is only going to be as wide as the bullet, similar to an arrow.  However, not similar to an arrow, the wound channel of a bullet like that is only going to be a half inch at most and it isn't as razor sharp as an arrow.

On both deer that I killed with my 1858 Remington, I knew that my margin for error was very small.  The first one I took at 7 yards with a heart shot (about a 2" target from a tree stand).  The second was shot straight down below my treestand, right between the shoulders.  Again about a 2" target.  So, that whole "pie-plate" thing doesn't exactly fly when you are talking about impact speeds of less than 700fps.

That is why this is different.


----------



## larrypeters83

i took deer last year with a kimber grand raptor 45 auto, and a glock 26 9mm. this year, i plan to take some deer with my glock 22 40sw.


----------



## ATLRoach

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> Sorry, but some of y'all are as bad as the 300 winmag for GA deer crowd.  It's perfectly ethical for me to shoot a razor blade going 280 FPS on the end of a 26.5" shaft weighing 350grains (that fully penetrates easily) up to 40 yds, but you're saying you wouldn't trust a 180 grain bullet moving @ 850 FPS (that's probably slower than a 180 grain HD load would go) beyond 15 yards....gimme a break!
> 
> As I said in an earlier post...if y'all would spend half the time learning to shoot a pistol as you do building loads and arguing about how much "knock down power" a certain caliber has, you'd be a lot better off.



You are talking two different animals, Arrow vs .451 slug. The arrow has a larger cutting diameter 1" to 2" and the 350gr is spread across the entire arrow giving it less drag in the air as well as in the animal. The 451. slug have less of a ballistic coefficient there for it gives up much it's power on impact not allowing it to have kinetic energy to pass through, this is shown on 2 legged varmints which deer have a larger cross section than humans.  

That being said you need more velocity to make up for the slug loses in the animal. The 45acp is a great round for it's intended purpose as a man stopper and you won't find a much better general defense round. IMO please leave the 45acp at home and use a better option.


----------



## REDNECK1

I have taken a couple of close range deer 25 to 35yds with a 21 185gr xtp hornadys. It worked fine for me.


----------



## nickE10mm

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> Sorry, but some of y'all are as bad as the 300 winmag for GA deer crowd.  It's perfectly ethical for me to shoot a razor blade going 280 FPS on the end of a 26.5" shaft weighing 350grains (that fully penetrates easily) up to 40 yds, but you're saying you wouldn't trust a 180 grain bullet moving @ 850 FPS (that's probably slower than a 180 grain HD load would go) beyond 15 yards....gimme a break!
> 
> As I said in an earlier post...if y'all would spend half the time learning to shoot a pistol as you do building loads and arguing about how much "knock down power" a certain caliber has, you'd be a lot better off.



Try and not categorize me into the "300 Winmag" folks when you don't know me or my level of experience.  As has been said by the last few folks (while I slept), exactly HOW an arrow kills deer is completely different than how a bullet kills them.  I, by NO means, subscribe to the "bigger is always better" philosophy crowd... I've shot many deer with a .243 and think it works just fine.  In fact, I have yet to use a .30 caliber or larger for any deer I've killed.... and yes, I'm aware that it doesn't take much to kill a deer.  You can kill a deer with a .22 or 9mm... but that doesn't make it a good idea to go out and try it.  Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. (I am VERY effective with my 10mm loaded HOT.  I shoot it accurately and know my constraints.  I don't get many long shots and lots of my hunting is still hunting through thickets or stand hunting in close quarters.)

The .45 ACP isn't designed for hunting in that its a slow, lumbering and WIDE bullet (think: low sectional density=lower relative penetration).  Sure, it might get the job done... it might even do it well.... but you want to try and plan for the worst case scenario as much as possible.  The full-house 10mm (or many other calibers, for that matter) will be much more effective at "poking a hole" through-and-through than a .45acp will.


----------



## Jethro Bodine

Thats why I conceal carry my compound bow now.


----------



## GunslingerG20

While you certainly "can" hunt with the G21, I'd personally only recommend it for 2-legged critters (unless you change the barrel and go to a .400 CorBon). You'll be MUCH better served by getting a G20 and adding a good aftermarket 6" barrel (KKM's work great with just a bit of minor fitting). Don't bother with the factory 6" hunting barrel unless you just run factory (ie. WEAK) ammo. With my G20/KKM 6" combo I run HOT handloads with a Hornady 185gr XTP jacked up to legitimate .41 magnum specs (and no I won't state the particular load because I worked it up over several months, paying extreme attention to pressure signs. I know it is safe in my particular combo, but I'm pushing the ragged edge ballistically and someone elses gun may or may not handle the load!).
I've dropped whitetails out to 75 yards with no problems with my G20. Anything beyond that is out of "normal" handgun territory anyway (that's what my .454 Cassull Ruger Super Redhawk is for!).


----------



## Jethro Bodine

Wow, thats amazing.


----------



## Capt Gary

I grew up hunting the swamps of south GA and have taken many hogs and deer there.
I have shot them with just about every standard caliber that was readily available.
I used the a 1911 .45 to take many hogs and more than a few deer at ranges up to 40 yards. Never any problem. I used everything from 230 gr hardball to various weights and configurations and with a good chest/head hit a kill always resulted. Sometimes a rib cage pass through would require following the blood trail a little ways, but never lost an animal.
Learn to shoot your .45, stay calm and pick your shots. 
Have fun.


----------



## Glock20SF

*Ruger Old Army deer load: round ball, max 777*



HandgunHTR said:


> Or...
> 
> You could go with the real option and learn how to HUNT and not how to shoot.
> 
> There is true skill involved in being able to get deer so close to you that you can kill them with your "bad guy shooter".
> 
> I have killed deer with an "old time bad guy shooter" (a 1858 Remington cap and ball revolver) and never once was I "taking a pop shot" and never once was I undergunned.  All were one shot kills.  Not a single shot longer than 15 yards.
> 
> That is hunting.
> 
> Sitting in a box blind over a food plot and shooting deer with a .300 Ultrabadsuperwhacker isn't.


I flirt with deer hunting with my Ruger Old Army, basically an improved Remington 1858.  I get close to 1200 fps with Hornady swaged .457 round ball (143 grains) with 45 grains of 777, covered with Bore Butter.  Comparing this to 357 Magnum 125 JHP you are pretty much in the same performance range.  I see you mention "Not a single shot longer than 15 yards."  My handgun deer kills have been from 25 yards to 47 yards, generally .45 ACP.  41 Mag and 44 Mag have been the most dramatic, dead right there but all pretty much still dead.  What have you been loading and how was the penetration an so on?  Why only 15 yards?
I haven't shot a deer with any of my "Ultrasuperwhaker" rifles in 30 caliber or larger but duplicating a 300 Savage in a 300 Win Mag, 38-55 Win in a 375 H&H or a 45-70 with a 458 Lott isn't outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## 660griz

DogHunter4Life said:


> what would give better chance..a fmj? thanks for the tip



FMJs are illegal to hunt with.


----------



## McCormick hunter

This is a consideration for folks such as myself that love the Glock . I am waiting for a Glock 41 conversion . 

The below is from the 460 Rowland website :

 The Mighty 460 Rowland Cartridge delivers true .44 Magnum power, accuracy and range in your favorite, light-weight, easy shooting, .45 caliber auto-loading pistol with much less deafening noise, night-blinding muzzle flash, target-obscuring muzzle rise, punishing recoil, and far greater volumes of fire than Dirty Harry’s .44 Magnum ever could.  All this has made the .460 Rowland the single most successful, independently developed cartridge in history.

The Authentic .460 Rowland cartridge uses extreme chamber pressures to achieve it’s .44 magnum muzzle velocities and will propel a 185 grain bullet from a five inch barrel to 1550 fps and, unlike a standard .45 ACP cartridge, it realizes 20% higher velocities when fired from an eighteen inch barrel.  This makes our soon to be available .460 Rowland carbine accurate and devistating to 150 yards.

In order to prevent our high-pressure round from being chambering and fired from guns that may not be up to the task, the .460 Rowland’s shell casing is 1/16 of an inch longer than a standard .45 ACP cartridge.   Due to their identical overall length, however, an Authentic .460 Rowland Conversion will reliably feed and fire standard .45 ACP cartridges from standard .45 ACP magazines;  just like the .357 Magnum feeds and fires the .38 Special… only bigger… much bigger.

Standard .45 ACP reloading equipment may also be used to  load .460 Rowland cartridges and owing to ten plus years of market success, lots of loading data are readily available.  Factory ammunition and brass are also available from a number of other quality manufactures, although we take great pains to insure ours is more consist than you will find anywhere else. One would expect nothing less form the inventor and developer him self.


For Maximum Fire Power:  holster an Authentic .460 Rowland/Glock-21 Conversion, load it with a 26 round magazine, (put one more in the chamber), and you have a very light weight, utterly reliable, “Tack Driving” “Hand Cannon” that is capable of placing over 27,000 foot-pounds of muzzle energy well over 50 yards down-range faster and more accurately than any other pistol on the market today.  This .460 Rowland configuration delivers more than four times the fire power of Dirty Harry’s .44 magnum revolver, three times the fire power of the Mighty .454 Casull revolver, and twice the fire power of the 8 round .50 Caliber Desert Eagle.  All this from a pistol that is much easier to carry, to shoot and to reload than its monstrous counterparts.


----------



## 660griz

McCormick hunter said:


> For Maximum Fire Power:  holster an Authentic .460 Rowland/Glock-21 Conversion, load it with a 26 round magazine, (put one more in the chamber), and you have a very light weight, utterly reliable, “Tack Driving” “Hand Cannon” that is capable of placing over 27,000 foot-pounds of muzzle energy well over 50 yards down-range faster and more accurately than any other pistol on the market today.  This .460 Rowland configuration delivers more than four times the fire power of Dirty Harry’s .44 magnum revolver, three times the fire power of the Mighty .454 Casull revolver, and twice the fire power of the 8 round .50 Caliber Desert Eagle.  All this from a pistol that is much easier to carry, to shoot and to reload than its monstrous counterparts.



That is some good marketing speak they have. Fact is, a .460 Rowland is getting close to, and can exceed, .44 mag results in a 1911 frame. To even compare it to a .454 Casull is silly. Yea, you can carry more .460s in the mag but, it is usually the first one that counts. I think the .460 pushes the limits of the 1911 platform. It belongs in a revolver.

If you really want to hunt with a 1911, get a 10mm.


----------



## blackbear

FMJ is not allowed for hunting BigGame in Ga.
and 
"Glock" I don't think recommends in any shape or form handloads.
but
The Glock 10mm is Polar Bear rated!!  10MM for the win


----------



## 660griz

The warning for Glocks and reloads was about lead bullets in their barrels. They are more prone to lead filing which could increase pressure and kaboom one in your hand. Reload with jacketed or plated rounds are fine. 
There was some early talk that the chambers were not fully supported. I haven't found any evidence of that in the Gen 3 and 4 models.


----------



## Rebel 6

^^  Yep - the lead warning is just "lawyer talk".  If just hunting, using lead is fine.  But it wouldn't be wise to fire hundreds of lead rounds through a factory Glock barrel at the range.  Fire a dozen or two, clean it out properly, and you're fine.

Back to the OP question - I have faith in .45 ACP as a defensive round in GA, and I would have a fair amount of faith in it as a hunting round in a survival situation.  But I would never, ever hunt deer, hog or bear with it, unless I had no other choice.  It is a big, heavy, slow bullet.  Designed to stop a threat with massive tissue damage - not necessarily to kill something instantly.  Big difference.  It, .40S&W and 9mm are people rounds.  10mm is the absolute minimum I would ever use for hunting big game (in a "sport" situation).


----------



## tmann1990

Please god don't use FMJ on a deer, in any caliber. I've killed 4 deer with a 9mm Glock 26. 124gr Winchester PDX1 +p. All within 30 yards for the shot, all but one dropped and it only ran about 20 yards. I aim for the base of the neck, same place I aim with a rifle, usually an AR in 5.56.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot

Rebel 6 said:


> ^^  ...10mm is the absolute minimum I would ever use for hunting big game (in a "sport" situation).



To place this in perspective:

A good 10mm pistol is a near ballistic twin of the .38-40 rifle.  Yes, that 141 year old ballistic sensation, the _*38 WCF*_ - when paired with the ground breaking Winchester 73!

Not at all bad for a light, easy to carry, autoloading pistol.


----------



## Lilly001

Guys, any weapon from a spear to a cannon can be used to ethically take deer. The true question is not the weapon but the hunter.
If a man understands his weapon and becomes proficient in its use and uses it within its capabilities he is ethical to use it. As long as he violates no laws.
 My .02.


----------



## Eroc33

Check out 45 super conversions and 255 gr hardcast underwood ammo.


----------



## Canis latrans

Eroc33 said:


> Check out 45 super conversions and 255 gr hardcast underwood ammo.



Yes, indeed.  If your gun will handle the extra power, that is a very impressive round.  About equal, and some say a little better in some cases than 10mm.  Best part is, it is exactly the same size round as .45ACP.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

a .45 acp will kill a deer. My cousin got a few with his 1911, and a few more with a .357 revolver, before he went back to his usual weapon, a 12 gauge.

He hunted from a tree stand in thick woods. Most shots were only 20 yards or so. He would not shoot at a deer with an open-sighted handgun beyond 30 yards.

He said that  if an archer could take the shot with a bow from that range, he could take the shot with his pistol, and he figured the handgun bullet would be equally deadly as an arrow (not sure about that, but either way, it worked for him).

GEORGIA  LAW requires the use of EXPANDING BULLETS for hunting deer.  So no FMJ.  We all expect that big heavy semi-wadcutters are OK, even though they're not meant to expand either. But they're recognized as good for hunting.  My cousin used a heavy hollowpoint made for self-defense.  They'd penetrate several inches deep and usually expand too.


----------

